# Hurst Shifter Identification



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Does anyone know what these numbers mean on the shifter and if they would fit a 66 with console? 6356 is on the front of the assembly and 190431C is on the side of the assembly.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

x

Don't have an answer for your question; however, you might call Hurst. I've called them before and they are helpful.

For support questions, please call us at: (818) 483 -1366


Also, check out their website, they have a FAQ and in the lower right corner, there are links that lead to diagrams, etc.

Hurst Shifters :: America's Number One Shifter

Rick


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Tried calling Hurst, no help at all. They told me that I need to compare it to one. I told the guy that I didn't have an original and thats what I was trying to do. Basically said there wasn't anything he could do to tell me what the numbers were.


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Theres a guy named Peter Serio on the Performance Years Fourum. I think he even wrote a book about Hurst shifters. If you contact him I am sure he can answer your question. He has a link to his web page at Prescision Pontiacs in Columbus, Ohio, but I couldn't get it to work. Heres the link:

precisionpontiac.com


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Try this one (.net vs .com), it works

Precision Pontiac Home Page


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Koppster. That one works.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The 1966 Hurst shifter with bucket seat GTO's had a part number of 9784845. With a bench seat, it was numbered 9774366. This is for '66: part numbers were different for other years, earlier and later.


----------

